# Taste of the Wild VS. Blue Wilderness



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Both my cat and dog have been on Taste of the Wild for a few years now, ever since my cat underwent surgery for FLUTD (which, despite what my vet tells me, I'm convinced is a result of the Science Diet garbage she had me feeding him.) As anti-pet store as I am, I live in a pretty small area so the only places I have for access to anything pet related are Pets Unlimited (otherwise known as PJ's Pets in other parts of Canada,) and the newly opened PetSmart. Both stores only have one food I really like, TOTW at Pets Unlimited, and Blue Wilderness at PetSmart.

My main reason for wanting to switch is that Pets Unlimited has been very unreliable as of late. This is the second time that they've had none of the cat food in stock. I actually ordered two bags during a sale they were having three weeks ago (at which point they were out of stock), and when I went back to find out why I still hadn't hear of them, only to find out that they only placed their order _last week_. Unacceptable. I was 100% completely out of cat food, so I ended up hopping over to the PetSmart to try some Blue Wilderness. Not ideal, since I only have what was left of his breakfast to use to transfer over, but it's all I can do.

At this point, I'm so sick of that store that I might keep him on the Wilderness permanently, as well as switch Bear over to it.

So my question is, would one food be considered better than the other? Is there any reason I should try to stick with the TOTW? Anyone else feed Wilderness? The bags are smaller and more expensive than the TOTW bags, but I don't think I'd need to feed as much of it (especially with weight loss in mind for Bear,) and honestly, I'd pay the extra cost just to not have to deal with Pets Unlimited anymore.

So far, Snowy seems to love it, which is a big plus. The back of the bag also talks about adding warm water as another serving option - has anyone tried it with Wilderness? Neither Bear nor Snowy drink as much water as I would like, especially with Snowy's urinary tract issues, so it might be a nice way to get more water into them both.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd say they are comparable foods. I'd feed them both, although I've never tried Blue Wilderness myself, just because there are cheaper foods for the price (like TOTW, as you've mentioned). I'd just go with Blue if you don't want to deal with the other store anymore.

It's totally fine to add water to the kibble if they'll eat it that way, especially since you're concerned about their water intake. I will suggest, though, that if your cat is having UTI problems, you might want to switch her over to canned food.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

petsmart also carries wellness core which would give you a good alternative if they happened to be out of the blue wilderness.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'd say they are comparable foods. I'd feed them both, although I've never tried Blue Wilderness myself, just because there are cheaper foods for the price (like TOTW, as you've mentioned). I'd just go with Blue if you don't want to deal with the other store anymore.
> 
> It's totally fine to add water to the kibble if they'll eat it that way, especially since you're concerned about their water intake. I will suggest, though, that if your cat is having UTI problems, you might want to switch her over to canned food.


He does get canned food on a daily basis, but he prefers the kibble (I don't understand it either) and will scream his head off to get it. If I lived along I might put my foot down and only give him the soft food, but my father is disabled and isn't a big fan of being at home all day, listening to my cat scream.



amynrichie said:


> petsmart also carries wellness core which would give you a good alternative if they happened to be out of the blue wilderness.


The one here only carries the grain-inclusive Wellness brands. Pets Unlimited actually carried Wellness CORE, but I've read a lot of horror stories about it actually causing FLUTD in cats. I can't speak for their dog food, but I wouldn't touch their cat food with a ten foot pole, despite it being grain free.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

TorachiKatashi said:


> He does get canned food on a daily basis, but he prefers the kibble (I don't understand it either) and will scream his head off to get it. If I lived along I might put my foot down and only give him the soft food, but my father is disabled and isn't a big fan of being at home all day, listening to my cat scream.


Oh, the joy of cats! I've been there, lol. In that case, adding about a 1/4 cup of water to the kibble has worked for me in the past.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> Oh, the joy of cats! I've been there, lol. In that case, adding about a 1/4 cup of water to the kibble has worked for me in the past.


Not only is he a typical crazy cat, he's a typical crazy *deaf* cat. Screams extra loud (presumably because he can't hear himself,) and bawling at him to shut up at 3AM is useless.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had Ava and Miko on both foods. I decided to switch to TOTW after feeding Blue Wilderness because I heard so many good things about it! Plus it was cheaper. Ava is allergic to like ten million things so grain free is very important for us, and at the time Blue Wilderness hadn't made the jump to completely grain free.

So I kept her on it for quite some time, she was doing okay but not fantastic like I had hoped. Then we adopted Miko and it was pretty clear I needed to find something else. His poops were still really loose after over a month of being on it and Ava wasn't doing that great to begin with.

I had really hoped TOTW would work, I really wanted it to, but its not for me to decide its for the dogs lol. So I went back to Blue Wilderness and haven't looked back. They both do great on it, they have small poops, no itching, and they seem healthy. I know its more expensive but for my dogs it works great!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I feed both. My pup gets Blue kibble with a spoonful of TOTW canned mixed in. The only problem is she gobbles her food down too fast.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Active dog>> that's funny because mine do fabulously on TOTW, makes one wonder why some do well on it & some don't since its a great food, I feed the PS & I haven't looked back either. Izze actually gets excited about her food now & she had never done that before with any other food.

I have heard that once you see an add for a dog food brand then you can kiss it goodbye, is that true?


----------

